# Now that meat processors are paying $22/hr, any ants thinking about going into that?



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Meat processors wrestle with worker shortages as US economy reopens from COVID-19


With protein demand soaring, companies like Tyson Foods are offering employees better benefits and flexible hours as they consider wider use of automation throughout their businesses.




www.fooddive.com


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

I put my meat through a process two or three times a week for free !


----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

You can find same the pay, but with a much better, cleaner, and easier job elsewhere.
No need to to risk your health for a paltry sum of money.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Some would equate an Uber Driver and "meat processor" as being the same description!

Any driver that knows what they're doing should figure out how to gross more than $22/hr and driving people around, listening to music, and drinking coffee in a clean car is a whole lot nicer than working at the slaughterhouse!

If you're anting around for $12 gross per hour then it's time to find a new way to make money although I can't imagine a scenario where being a "meat processor" makes the list!


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

If you have ever spent any time in a production line/factory environment consider; that now add that you're working with raw meat. Uh uh.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Some would equate an Uber Driver and "meat processor" as being the same description!
> 
> Any driver that knows what they're doing should figure out how to gross more than $22/hr and driving people around, listening to music, and drinking coffee in a clean car is a whole lot nicer than working at the slaughterhouse!
> 
> If you're anting around for $12 gross per hour then it's time to find a new way to make money although I can't imagine a scenario where being a "meat processor" makes the list!


While I agree with you, business for LyUber is not the same in all cities. While I used to make more than $24 an hour, it’s gotten real bad for me in my city with the influx of returning/new drivers and my income has taken a severe nosedive.

While I can probably make more by doing nights and weekends, I won’t. I hate the clientele too much, so now, if I can find a decent job at $22 an hour, I’d take it, though for religious reasons, I can’t do the meat plant work.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

warsaw said:


> You can find same the pay, but with a much better, cleaner, and easier job elsewhere.
> No need to to risk your health for a paltry sum of money.


Said the Uber driver....


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

AvisDeene said:


> While I agree with you, business for LyUber is not the same in all cities. While I used to make more than $24 an hour, it’s gotten real bad for me in my city with the influx of returning/new drivers and my income has taken a severe nosedive.
> 
> While I can probably make more by doing nights and weekends, I won’t. I hate the clientele too much, so now, if I can find a decent job at $22 an hour, I’d take it, though for religious reasons, I can’t do the meat plant work.


What hours/days are you working? What areas are you working?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Meat processing sounds awful. Surrounded by death all day long ever day.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Meat processing sounds awful. Surrounded by death all day long ever day.


If that were the case, why don't humans recoil at the sight of a steak?


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

The new location I am at I can average $33 to $41 an hour, so let me think about playing with meat or driving… I play with my meat freely and then will drive…


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> If that were the case, why don't humans recoil at the sight of a steak?


Because they suffer from cognitive dissonance mainly. They also try not to associate it with the animal once it's been fully butchered. The fact it is an animal is much harder to ignore during butchering. It's like my Mom, she could never kill an animal, yet she eats meat, and she is bothered when I remind her it was an animal.

I'm the opposite, I would hunt and kill an animal and eat it before eating a steak, and I have butchered and eaten animals in the past. My mom was highly disturbed when gutted a quail and defeathered it on the kitchen sink, and then cooked it. 

But I do not eat meat any more.


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> If that were the case, why don't humans recoil at the sight of a steak?


I can't remember which year was the last time I ate meat, but I still deliver DoorDash, which is mostly meat. 
I do me. 🤷


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Because they suffer from cognitive dissonance mainly. They also try not to associate it with the animal once it's been fully butchered. The fact it is an animal is much harder to ignore during butchering. It's like my Mom, she could never kill an animal, yet she eats meat, and she is bothered when I remind her it was an animal.
> 
> I'm the opposite, I would hunt and kill an animal and eat it before eating a steak, and I have butchered and eaten animals in the past. My mom was highly disturbed when gutted a quail and defeathered it on the kitchen sink, and then cooked it.
> 
> But I do not eat meat any more.


It's also like asking the question, "How can people work in a morgue and be around dead bodies all the time?"

The answer is because of the second half of the question: they're around dead bodies all the time, so it no longer bothers them.

Also why it's important to protect children from harmful behaviors.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Trafficat said:


> Surrounded by death all day long ever day.


Just like most Uber/Lyft riders!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Most people don't have a clue what or where their food is from. Not to mention what's actually IN the food itself.

Kopi Luwak. A very expensive coffee, the bean of the coffee is ate by a primate and then crapped out roasted ground percolated and served to you

most food has some sort of bug particles Allowed by law in the processing.

some artificial vanilla can be made from the anus sacs of a beaver.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> most food has some sort of bug particles Allowed by law in the processing.


Its hard not to have the occasional bug get caught up in the works. But some red food coloring is directly made from beetles.

Who knows... Accidentally eating bug particles might be the only thing giving me the trace nutrients I need to keep me alive. 

Also, we all have tiny arachnids that live on the hair follicles on our face and eat the grease that comes out of our skin.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> What hours/days are you working? What areas are you working?


I typically work 5/5:30AM to 4:00PM. The areas I work would be middle class to lower class taking people to work, airport, or doctor appointments. I was doing well, around $180-$250 a day and spending around $35 on fuel at the most.

This all changed once September hit and University Students came back. I avoid university pick ups like the plague. 9 times out of 10 the trip is under $3.50 and can take over 15 minutes to drive to, wait on them to come out and then take them a mile down the road.

Surge has all but disappeared, and when it does pop up, even if I’m sitting right under it, my app won’t let me get it unless I decline a trip for t to refresh. Restarting the app does nothing.

Airport went from 15-20 cars to 45-60 who just sit there all day as well. It just seems everything is worse and I refuse to accept all the shit they send in hopes of the algorithm would take care of me like other drivers think it would. So I’m looking at jobs to supplement my income until I can decided if I want to spend time going to school, get a cdl or take my foot off the gas in front of an Amazon truck.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

AvisDeene said:


> I typically work 5/5:30AM to 4:00PM. The areas I work would be middle class to lower class taking people to work, airport, or doctor appointments. I was doing well, around $180-$250 a day and spending around $35 on fuel at the most.
> 
> This all changed once September hit and University Students came back. I avoid university pick ups like the plague. 9 times out of 10 the trip is under $3.50 and can take over 15 minutes to drive to, wait on them to come out and then take them a mile down the road.
> 
> ...


You may not like this, but I recommend changing your work shift - at least thru the fall to late December - to Thursday, Friday, Saturday nights, 6pm - 1am.

Those college kids are your big money makers this time of year on the weekends. Just make sure to STOP before the bars start closing down, or you will get some belligerent kids puking in your car.

Guarantee you’ll bump your earnings back up to 30-35/hour, with less hours.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Back in the day being a butcher in a shop or in grocery stores was a really good paying job. They were actually trained professionals though. On a Tyson assembly line or something, I don't think I could do that.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> You may not like this, but I recommend changing your work shift - at least thru the fall to late December - to Thursday, Friday, Saturday nights, 6pm - 1am.
> 
> Those college kids are your big money makers this time of year on the weekends. Just make sure to STOP before the bars start closing down, or you will get some belligerent kids puking in your car.
> 
> Guarantee you’ll bump your earnings back up to 30-35/hour, with less hours.


I appreciate the advice but there’s no way I’m going back to those hours. If I can’t make it during the day shift, it just simply means I need to find new work. I’m burnt out from those clientele from my taxi driving and noob LyUber days, I don’t have the patience for it anymore.

I know for a fact there is business during the day, I have several acquaintances who do Black and X, and even though I’m closer to a certain area than they are, time and time again they let me know Uber has given them an X trip from there and not me. So out of spite, I’ll never work when they want me to. I’d go work at walmart before I do that.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

W00dbutcher said:


> some artificial vanilla can be made from the anus sacs of a beaver.


And they say Uber drivers are unintelligent!


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Yikes, $22? I could spend that on a steak.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Where I live working at Cargill or JBS for example, gets you starting wages around $23........and it goes up to $25 if you make it 90 days........


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

ANT 7 said:


> Where I live working at Cargill or JBS for example, gets you starting wages around $23........and it goes up to $25 if you make it 90 days........





ANT 7 said:


> and it goes up to $25 if you make it 90 days........


I wouldn't last 90 seconds, at a shyte job like that!


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

MP can be a dangerous job. I think I'd drive a Tractor Trailer before I did that.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

CarpeNoctem said:


> Back in the day being a butcher in a shop or in grocery stores was a really good paying job. They were actually trained professionals though. On a Tyson assembly line or something, I don't think I could do that.


That is true. I worked in a union grocery store in California in the 80s and the butchers made around $32K which was decent money back then. Plus all you needed was a HS degree. But it was a gross job and they earned every penny. Now they probably top out at around $55K. The unions were weak back then and the salaries never kept up with inflation. If they had they'd be making what a journey man plumber makes today.


----------

